# Submit Your Best Outdoor Tips. Over 250 Prizes Being Given Away!



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Submit your best outdoor-related how-to guide or tip for a chance to win one of over 250 prizes, including products from companies such as VANGUARD, MidwayUSA, Carbon Express, Plano, Realtree, and Eagle Claw. Topics should be under the following categories: boating, camping, fishing, hiking, hunting, firearms, survival, or other outdoor-related activities.


Be sure to tell them you are from OhioGameFishing when you submit your tip as well. We want everyone to know where the best tips come from!


Every qualified submission is an entry, so enter often for more chances to win cool gear!

Guidelines

Submissions must be outdoor-related.
Submissions must be in English.
Submissions should use the following format:
Overview
Instructions or steps
List of things you&#8217;ll need, when applicable
List any warnings or things to be aware of, when applicable


Here are examples of the types of tips and how-to guides that we are looking for:

How to prepare for a backcountry hike
How to winterize a boat
How to build a fire
How to tie a fly
How to choose a guide or outfitter
How to use a bore sighter


How to Enter

Submit your entries to http://www.outdoorhub.com/submit/tips/
by 11:59 PM PST on July 30, 2011.

Contest Rules

NO PURCHASE NECESSARY TO ENTER. PURCHASING WILL NOT IMPROVE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING

This Contest is sponsored by Outdoor Hub in conjunction with Outdoor Hub community websites. Contest is open to residents of the United States and Canada (excluding residents of the Province of Quebec), 18 years of age or older at the time of entry. Employees of Outdoor Hub, or their affiliated or subsidiary companies, and their immediate family members, are not eligible to enter the Contest. Contest is governed by the laws of the USA. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. Void where prohibited by law.

All Contest submissions must be received by 11:59 PM PST on July 30, 2011. Entries submitted must be outdoor-related. Every tip submitted is considered as one entry. Enter as many times as you like, but only quality entries that follow our guidelines will be accepted. Outdoor Hub reserves the right to accept or deny any submission in order to protect and preserve the educational and family-friendly environment within OutdoorHub.com and the Outdoor Hub network. Participants with submissions that are not accepted will be notified via email and provided the opportunity to resubmit their entry.

Winners will be randomly selected and contacted via email. Winners must supply their mailing address within thirty days of being contacted of their winnings at which point if no information has been provided to Outdoor Hub via email ([email protected]) or by phone at 248-663-4440, winnings are forfeited.

Neither Outdoor Hub nor its member websites accept responsibility for any damages incurred from the use or misuse of any products given away in this promotion.

Entries must not infringe the copyright, trademark, privacy, publicity or other intellectual property rights of any person or entity. Winners will be required to grant to Outdoor Hub all rights, titles and interest in the submitted entry. Outdoor Hub reserves the right to use all entries in all print and electronic media, and to edit it for brevity and clarity. If content is accepted and material is found to be in violation of these rules then all winnings will be forfeited.

The personal information you provide will only be used by Outdoor Hub for Contest communication purposes and will not be sold to any third party companies.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just tried to submit a tip using [email protected] and it got returned.

i also sent one here and it didnt get returned [email protected] 

heres what i submitted, is this what youre looking for?

"hi, im ezbite on OGF and if you rub bowstring wax on the threads of your broadheads and fieldpoints they wont loosen up after you tighten them down"


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah looking at steve's post, the link reads funny..ill edit, and thanks for the heads up Tom.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

tyler said:


> Hi,everybody.I am Tyler.We are a China landing net manfacturer.Our factory manufacture various kinds of landing net.Are you interesting in our products?Please tell me.,My Email address:[email protected]


No, not really interested.


----------

